# HIGHLAND PARK SHOW



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

quote=GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14264550]







[/QUOTE]

AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DAMM THATS FUCK UP FUCK POLITICS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 22 2009, 04:38 PM~14264981
> *DAMM THATS FUCK UP FUCK POLITICS
> *


YES IT IS :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]</span>*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 22 2009, 04:38 PM~14264981
> *DAMM THATS FUCK UP FUCK POLITICS
> *


yeah it is


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry:  :rant:  :dunno: WHY???


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

That fucking bullshit


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

THat really sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> quote=GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14264550]


AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]
[/quote]


WHAT THA SUNA VA! :uh:  :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cCcTRIPLEcCc_@Jun 22 2009, 06:15 PM~14266100
> *That fucking bullshit
> *


Thats POLITICS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

DAMN THIS IS VERY BAD NEWS, AND THE MOST FUCKED UP PART ABOUT IT, IS THAT THE NEWS COMES JUST ONE WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW. I WANT TO THANK GOODTIMES FOR DOING THERE BEST TO KEEP THE SHOW GOING. U GUYS REALLY TRIED BUT SOMETIMES POLITICAL GAMES CAN REALLY FUCK SHIT UP AS WE CAN SEE HERE.

COUNCILMAN REYES AND HIS OFFICE HAVE SOME REAL EXPLAINING TO DO AND I HOPE THAT HIS PHONE LINES, FAX AND EMAIL GET FLOODED BY EVERYONE WHO WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THIS SHOW. THIS IS SOME SHADY SHIT, U GUYS TOOK THE STREETS AWAY, SO GOODTIMES FOUND THE HIGHSCHOOL, THEN A WEEK BEFORE AND U MAKE THEM CANCEL........NOT A GOOD WAY TO MAKE FRIENDS......BUDDY :angry: :nono: 

GOODTIMES THANKS FOR TRYIN AND U CAN COUNT ON WESTSIDE C.C. TO SUPPORT YOUR EVENTS AND ANY HELP WITH SIGNATURES FOR A PETITION OF SOME SORT.

ALSO I ADVISE U GUYS TO SOME WAY SOME HOW GET MEDIA ATTENTION TO PUT THIS OUT THERE, BECAUSE I SMELL BULLSHIT AND IT SMELLS REALLY BAD...... :angry:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

i vote that everyone rolls to elysian


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Isn't Ed Reyes the vato we met with at Elysain Park that wanted more input from low riders. I say email him, be professional no stupid shit, but he wanted to help us get out of Elysain Park and go to other places. So this is our way of saying what is up with it..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14266612
> *i vote that everyone rolls to elysian
> *



LETS DO THIS... 



GOODTIMES CC WILL GIVE OUT SOME AWARDS ALSO..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 08:16 PM~14266709
> *Isn't Ed Reyes the vato we met with at Elysain Park that wanted more input from low riders.  I say email him, be professional no stupid shit, but he wanted to help us get out of Elysain Park and go to other places.  So this is our way of saying what is up with it..
> *



THANKS G2G... FOR GOT TO ADD THAT...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 06:16 PM~14266709
> *Isn't Ed Reyes the vato we met with at Elysain Park that wanted more input from low riders.  I say email him, be professional no stupid shit, but he wanted to help us get out of Elysain Park and go to other places.  So this is our way of saying what is up with it..
> *


YEAH THATS HIM, REMEMBER HE SAID HE GREW UP IN HIGHLAND PARK AND HE MADE IT SEEM LIKE HE WAS DOWN WITH THE LOWRIDING SEEN AND THAT HE WANTED SOME FEEDBACK SO THAT EVERYONE COULD BE ON THE SAME PAGE SO WE COULD UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER AND WORK TOGETHER. WUT HAPPEND I DONT KNOW, IS IT SOMETHING AGAINST GOODTIMES? OR SOME ONE HELPING GT?.....SOUNDS LIKE IT......


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Jun 22 2009, 07:06 PM~14266612
> *i vote that everyone rolls to elysian
> *


x2 we cant let no one stop us :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

here is the emal I sent to him:

Dear Mr. Councilman Reyes,

I am the president of Gangs To Grace Car Club, I am sending you this email concerning the Goodtimes Highland Park Show. This show has been a big part of Los Angeles culture for many years. I understand the budget crisis that we are in ( I am a business owner, so I know ) so I understand why the show on the street cannot happen. The work force need to block traffic and traffic control would be large. But I do not understand why stop a show at a school. At the meeting at Elysian Park you wanted us to find other places to have shows, so now they moved to a school and it is blocked anyways. Where do you think all those cars are going to go that day?? So where do we go from here?? You wanted positive feedback, so here it is. The lowrider community is watching, if you want positive change this sends the wrong message.

Alex Suhovy
Gangs to Grace Car Club
www.gangstogracecc.com


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm that is the wrong email address, I got my email back..

Who has his real address...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 06:53 PM~14267103
> *here is the emal I sent to him:
> 
> Dear Mr. Councilman Reyes,
> ...


VERY WELL SAID G2G, I'M STILL THINKING OF WUT TO WRIGHT WITHOUT GETTING OUT OF LINE...... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] 

This is the right one!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 06:54 PM~14267123
> *Damm that is the wrong email address, I got my email back..
> 
> Who has his real address...
> *


I HAVE THE EMAIL TO GEORGE MAGALLANES, REMEMBER HE WAS THE DEPUTY FIELD DIRECTOR FOR ED REYES, I KEPT THE CARD AND I HAVE HIS EMAIL, HERE IT GOES

[email protected]

I'M PRETTY SURE THAT FROM HIM IT CAN GET TO REYES.......


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 08:54 PM~14267123
> *Damm that is the wrong email address, I got my email back..
> 
> Who has his real address...
> *


[email protected] <[email protected]> THATS WHATS ON HIS WEB PAGE...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 06:58 PM~14267164
> *[email protected]
> 
> This is the right one!!
> *


OK U GOT IT COOL....... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 07:56 PM~14267139
> *VERY WELL SAID G2G, I'M STILL THINKING OF WUT TO WRIGHT WITHOUT GETTING OUT OF LINE...... :biggrin:
> *



Be firm but be professional, We are tax paying residents, we have a voice. They expect us to get out of line and act the fool, but if we aproch them on a professional level we will catch them off guard. He is in an elected postions and with enough backing we can change that....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 07:59 PM~14267174
> *I HAVE THE EMAIL TO GEORGE MAGALLANES, REMEMBER HE WAS THE DEPUTY FIELD DIRECTOR FOR ED REYES, I KEPT THE CARD AND I HAVE HIS EMAIL, HERE IT GOES
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



I sent him a copy of the email also.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 08:59 PM~14267174
> *I HAVE THE EMAIL TO GEORGE MAGALLANES, REMEMBER HE WAS THE DEPUTY FIELD DIRECTOR FOR ED REYES, I KEPT THE CARD AND I HAVE HIS EMAIL, HERE IT GOES
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


GEORGE IS ONE OF HIS STAFF MEMBER. HE REALLY HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SHOW HE COVERS I BELIVE THE ECHO PARK & LIN HTS EREA ONLY..


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 07:01 PM~14267208
> *Be firm but be professional,  We are tax paying residents, we have a voice.  They expect us to get out of line and act the fool, but if we aproch them on a professional level we will catch them off guard.  He is in an elected postions and with enough backing we can change that....
> *


I WILL


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:02 PM~14267226
> *GEORGE IS ONE OF HIS STAFF MEMBER. HE REALLY HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SHOW HE COVERS I BELIVE THE ECHO PARK & LIN HTS EREA ONLY..
> *


Ya but he was trying to be a liasain between the clubs and the councilman....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 07:02 PM~14267226
> *GEORGE IS ONE OF HIS STAFF MEMBER. HE REALLY HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SHOW HE COVERS I BELIVE THE ECHO PARK & LIN HTS EREA ONLY..
> *


HEY LETS EMAIL EVERYBODY, THE MAYOR, THE GOVERNATOR, SHIT EVEN OBAMA..... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14267260
> *HEY LETS EMAIL EVERYBODY, THE MAYOR, THE GOVERNATOR, SHIT EVEN OBAMA..... :biggrin:
> *


The mayor yes... Gov. he aint going to care and Obama don't want to meddle in our problems...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected]y.org 

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 22 2009, 07:11 PM~14267330
> *[email protected]
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW U AINT PLAYIN.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Copy of email....

Dear Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa,

I am the president of Gangs To Grace Car Club, I am sending you this email concerning the Goodtimes Highland Park Show. This show has been a big part of Los Angeles culture for many years. I understand the budget crisis that we are in ( I am a business owner, so I know ) so I understand why the show on the street cannot happen. The work force need to block traffic and traffic control would be large. But I do not understand why stop a show at a school. We met with Coucilman Ed Reyes at Elysian Park he wanted us to find other places other them public parks to have shows, so they try to have it at a school and it is blocked anyways. Where do you think all those cars are going to go that day?? So where do we go from here?? You wanted positive feedback, so here it is. The lowrider community is watching, if you want positive change this sends the wrong message.

Alex Suhovy
Gangs to Grace Car Club
www.gangstogracecc.com


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> quote=GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14264550]


AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]
[/quote]THATS FUCKED UP


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HEY G2G, THIS IS WHAT I WROTE HIME. JUST A LIL SUMPTIN SUMPTIN.....LOL  

HELLO COUNCILMAN REYES, 

I AM THE PRESIDENT OF WESTSIDE CAR CLUB. I'M WRITING THIS EMAIL BECAUSE ITS SADDENING AND UPSETTING TO HEAR THAT THE GOODTIMES CAR CLUB HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED. THE WORST PART OF IT ALL IS THAT IT HAPPENED WITH IN A WEEKS TIME OF THE SHOW DATE. I FEEL THAT IS REALLY UNFAIR TO GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATE AND COME AND ENJOY THIS SHOW. THIS SHOW HAS BEEN TAKING PLACE FOR 24YRS GOING ON THERE 25TH. I HAVE BEEN ATTENDING THIS SHOW FOR THE PAST 5YRS AND HAS BEEN A SHOW WE LOOK FORWARD TO PARTICIPATE EVERY YEAR.

WE'VE HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS SHOW SINCE LAST YEAR. WE UNDERSTAND THAT BLOCKING OF THE STREETS SO THAT THIS SHOW CAN TAKE PLACE DOES REQUIRE PARKING ENFORCEMENT AND POLICE BUT THIS SHOW ALSO MAKES THE CITY MONEY SO ITS NOT LIKE THE CITY PAYS FOR EVERYTHING AND IT COST SOME OUTRAGEOUS AMOUNTS OF MONEY. THE LOCAL STORES AND RESTAURANTS MAKE GOOD MONEY FROM THE PARTICIPANTS AND SPECTATORS SO I KNOW THEY DON’T MIND.

SO THE IDEA AND THE TRADITIONAL WAY OF BLOCKING OFF THE STREETS WAS CANCELLED, REASON THE BUDGET.

SO THEN IT WAS SOLVED BY THE IDEA OF DOING THE SHOW AT THE HIGH SCHOOL. A LOT OF US (LOWRIDER COMM.) WOULD RATHER HAVE IT THE TRADITIONAL WAY BUT WE ARE WILLING TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW NO MATTER WHAT, SO THE HIGH SCHOOL IT WAS. AND ONCE AGAIN, A WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW AND WE RECEIVE THE BAD NEWS OF THE CANCELATION. THAT REALLY CHAPPED MY HIDE.....

THIS SHOW CAN STILL CONTINUE. THERE IS LITTLE TIME BUT YOU CAN STILL MAKE THIS RIGHT.

I MET YOU AT THE ELYSIAN PARK MEETING, ALONG WITH OTHER CLUB PRESIDENTS AND SOLO RIDERS SOME MONTHS BACK, AND YOU SOUNDED AND SEEMED TO BE ON OUR SIDE. YOU ASKED HOW CAN THE CITY AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY COME TOGETHER TO UNDERSTAND AND WORK TOGETHER. WE SHARED OUR OPINIONS AND GAVE YOU OUR FEEDBACK.

THESE SHOWS GIVE'S US A PLACE TO PARK AND SHOW ARE CARS WITH OTHERS THAT HAVE THE SAME INTEREST. IT KEEPS US OF THE STREETS TO AVOID GETTING HARASSED BY THE POLICE BECAUSE THEY CALL IT CRUISING, BUT I CALL IT DRIVING THE STREETS IN MY PRIDE AND JOY WHICH I PAY TAXES FOR JUST LIKE EVERY TAXPAYER WHO CHOOSES TO DRIVE SOMETHING ELSE.

BESIDES CALIFORNIA AND CRUISING GO TOGETHER. LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY. BUT I GUESS WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDERS ITS DIFFERENT. ITS NOT ACCEPTABLE. PEOPLE WITH CARS AND A PLACE TO DRIVE AND MEET GO WAY BACK. SO ITS NOTHING NEW.

LAST BUT NOT LEAST IF CITY FUNDS WAS THE WHOLE PROBLEM OF THIS, WHY WAIT TILL THE LAST MINUTE? MAYBE IF GOODTIMES WOULD HAVE BEEN TOLD MORE IN ADVANCE, THEY AND EVEN YOURSELF COULD HAVE TRIED TO GET PRIVATE HELP WITH FUNDING OR DONATIONS TO HELP KEEP THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD FOR ITS 25TH YEAR. I'M PRETTY SURE THERE ARE BUSINESSES, ACTORS OR WEALTHY CITIZENS THAT COULD HAVE HELPED IF THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN INFORMED OR ASKED FOR HELP SOONER.

I REALLY HOPE YOU GET AND READ THIS EMAIL. I'M REALLY INTERESTED IN YOUR RESPONSE.

YOURS TRULY, 

DAVID C.
PRESIDENT OF WESTSIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I THINK I GOT CARRIED AWAY....... :uh: 

NAAAAAA ITS GOOD....... :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

hey guys dont wanna start no shyt but isnt mayor villaraigosa from a car club or he was you should get a hold of him well ill put it to you this way i know he was from a car club you really should try him to maybe he can help all he can say is no so why not try him


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

this was going to be my first time going to this show and now it got canceled :uh:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jun 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14268862
> *this was going to be my first time going to this show and now it got canceled  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

Somethin don't smell rite! There's L.A. funds to have the Whittier Car Show in L.A. but no funds for a almost 25 year tradion Highland Park Car Show also in L.A.! Then to add cancell the car show at a high with no explaination. Seems like this cvouncil guy is either not of the latin community nor the lowrider community. Just tryin to change things to he likes in his eyes only with prejudice! :scrutinize:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

keep yo heads up cuz the city of santa ana know how you feel they done cancelled many shows this year in our city so jus hold on man best option if everything else dont work hell make it a B.B.Q.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14267972
> *HEY G2G, THIS IS WHAT I WROTE HIME. JUST A LIL SUMPTIN SUMPTIN.....LOL
> 
> HELLO COUNCILMAN REYES,
> ...


Thet is perfect!! WOW very professional and to the point. Make sure you post his responce.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ED REYES FTP


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 23 2009, 06:39 AM~14271157
> *Thet is perfect!! WOW very professional and to the point.  Make sure you post his responce.
> *


THANKS G2G. AND YES I''LL POST HIS RESPONSE IF HE RESPONDS........ :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE FROM LIL TO EMAIL HIM AND GIVE HIM CALLS. WE NEED TO BE HEARD. I WISH WE COULD GET SOME MEDIA ATTN IN THIS MATTER.

GOODTIMES YA SHOULD TRY CALLING THE NEWS AND EXPLAIN THE SITUATION....JUST A THOUGHT....


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 07:16 PM~14266711
> *LETS DO THIS...
> GOODTIMES CC WILL GIVE OUT SOME AWARDS ALSO..
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

So now whats the plan? I say we do go to Elysian Park, or another park. There's no use in just staying home. Everybody was prepared for a good show. Lets have one.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jun 23 2009, 11:32 AM~14273063
> *So now whats the plan? I say we do go to Elysian Park, or another park. There's no use in just staying home. Everybody was prepared for a good show. Lets have one.
> *


THATS THE NEW PLAN ELYSIAN PARK HOMIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:46 PM~14273198
> *THATS THE NEW PLAN ELYSIAN PARK HOMIE SEE YOU THERE
> *



is this official


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THERE IS GONNA BE A DODGER GAME AT 1:15PM THAT DAY JUST CHECKED THE SCHEDULE......ITS GONNA BE PACKED......BUT WILL GIVE IT A SHOT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 23 2009, 01:37 PM~14274243
> *THERE IS GONNA BE A DODGER GAME AT 1:15PM THAT DAY JUST CHECKED THE SCHEDULE......ITS GONNA BE PACKED......BUT WILL GIVE IT A SHOT
> *


Well if Mr Reyes wouldn't have canceled the show at the school, there woundn't be a problem... :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

FYI I still have not recieved any responce from the Coucilman or Mayor.... :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 23 2009, 03:33 PM~14275381
> *FYI  I still have not recieved any responce from the Coucilman or Mayor.... :uh:
> *


I was just about to post if anyone has got any response.. they to busy in the news stations looking for there next wife


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn sorry 2 hear that this show is cancelled. I was gonna make the trip down from Santa Barbara cuz I heard its a good show


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Jun 23 2009, 04:33 PM~14275963
> *Damn sorry 2 hear that this show is cancelled. I was gonna make the trip down from Santa Barbara cuz I heard its a good show
> *


It is and will be..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 23 2009, 04:33 PM~14275381
> *FYI  I still have not recieved any responce from the Coucilman or Mayor.... :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 93fleetwoodfrm323 (May 12, 2009)

damm this sucks. cause in less than a week to go a cancellation , well this is another email to one of ed reyes's people, westside remember her, she caught his eye her name was lynnelle and she seems to take in all the complaints for ed reyes her email is  [email protected] email her and i think we might get a response , cause ed reyes is in a bed position with the lowrider community. and also ask him about any future meetings for carshows or park shows.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys know what the fucked up thing is?
is that back in the days WE all had crusing every city had one whittier, laurel canyon, hollywood, bristol, fuck i am forgetting some in the IE and Venture i know i went to ALL "llu member"
what happen the bad fucking apples ruined it for all of US
now they have been trying to terminate all car shows in LA county for the past years and that BURNS me up. but we have to calm down and do this shit the legal and legit way for these people so they can see we are not low lifes WE are hard working people most of us are business owner. WE all take pride in our work of our cars. for that matter cars that are "CLASSICS" not made any more and we turn a rust bucket to the jewel in your driveways that is something to ADMIRE not everyone can do this 
white people have their hot rods they open up everything for them but as soon as they see us they panic and say they are full. what is so illegal they have more power under their hoods than legal we have hydros, bags,
but hydros and bags are more dangerous that speed ? what the fuck is that shit "same car" . . . . . . . 

what we need to do is have those old school lock-out type things. maybe gather with plenty of advance notice to all lowriders and cruise from one city to another get the media involved and forget about the hate and leave all that BS at home and do it for the love of the game..... if any one will start a petition or anything like that 

C O U N T M E I N ! ! ! ! 1 0 0 %
we will stand tall and proud 
and we will win 

this is not a latino thing this is a 
F A M I L Y T H I N G . . . . .


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jun 23 2009, 07:39 AM~14271157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i wrote this letter last night to mr reyes. not very proffesional but to the point

Dear Mr. Reyes

My name is pepe. I have been part of the low-rider community since I was 14 years old I am 34 now, I have been going to the Highland Park show as far as I can remember. The show has been part of the community and if money was needed to run this event I can guarantee you that if we could have had more notice we "the low-rider community" would have raised the funds ourselves for the show that belongs to the community. 

Let me explain why it belongs to the community. As a child a father and son/daughter work on an old vehicle considered a "classic" one of the things that made this country great and when you see an old car you remember all those memories. They invest not money but the quality time spent with your father, son, daughter, friends, and relatives and to be as so proud of what you have built and created with a loved one. 

Yes, their is a few bad apples in all of this. But I plea to you and your council please don't judge us for those bad apples. We use to cruise the streets back in the days Whittier blvd, Hollywood blvd, we lost a reason to show off our cars please don't let us loose the last of what we have

thank you for you attention,
pepes signature upholstery


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 24 2009, 08:57 AM~14282275
> *i wrote this letter last night to mr reyes. not very proffesional but to the point
> 
> Dear Mr. Reyes
> ...



Very good! i'm working on mine. But need to find out a few things to add to it! One point you made in your letter about father son, daughter etc is a good point.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

* ELYSSIAN*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 24 2009, 08:57 AM~14282275
> *i wrote this letter last night to mr reyes. not very proffesional but to the point
> 
> Dear Mr. Reyes
> ...


That is a very good letter, it is professional and too the point. I wonder when Mr Reyes term is over.. We will remind him then why we are pushing for a new rep...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> *FRONT ENTRANCE OF
> ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
> 4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
> LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> *ERNEST E. DEBS REGIONAL PARK
> 4235 Monterey Road
> Los Angeles, CA 90032*
> 
> MAP DIRECTIONS TO ERNEST E. DEBS. PARK


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> *FRONT ENTRANCE OF
> ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
> 4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
> LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 23 2009, 09:53 AM~14271725
> *WE NEED MORE PEOPLE FROM LIL TO EMAIL HIM AND GIVE HIM CALLS.  WE NEED TO BE HEARD. I WISH WE COULD GET SOME MEDIA ATTN IN THIS MATTER.
> 
> GOODTIMES YA SHOULD TRY CALLING THE NEWS AND EXPLAIN THE SITUATION....JUST A THOUGHT....
> *


GOING TO LINK THIS TOPIC TO SOME NEWS MEDIA SO THEY COULD READ THE OUTSTANDING E-MAILS THAT LOTS OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS HAVE WROTE... 

WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THEIR SUPORT AND E-MAILS SENT TO THE COUNSIL OFFICE DONT STOP LET THEM KNOW WE WANT THIS EVENT TO BE COME BACK... 

ONCE AGAIN THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
GOODTIMES CC[/COLOR]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 25 2009, 01:49 AM~14291992
> *ttt
> *


IS THIS WERE THE PICNIC IS GOING TO BE???????????????    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:44 AM~14291983
> *GOING TO LINK THIS TOPIC TO SOME NEWS MEDIA SO THEY COULD READ THE OUTSTANDING E-MAILS THAT LOTS OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS  HAVE WROTE...
> 
> WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THEIR SUPORT AND E-MAILS SENT TO THE COUNSIL OFFICE DONT STOP LET THEM KNOW WE WANT THIS EVENT TO BE COME BACK...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

so was up goodtimers?
elysian or ernest debs this sunday?
i am here to support this issue.. we will ride till the wheels fall off or run out of gas


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 25 2009, 02:55 AM~14292089
> *IS THIS WERE THE PICNIC IS GOING TO BE???????????????       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah its a nice spot.. You can hop there also...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jun 23 2009, 02:31 PM~14275368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GONNA POST THAT I STILL HAVNT GOTTEN A RESPONCE EITHER, NOPE NUTHIN YET...... :angry:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

COUNT THE WESTSIDE C.C. IN, WE WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THE SHOW, BUT U HAVE OUR SUPPORT 100%, SO ERNEST DEBS IT IS HOMIES, C YA THERE......


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 25 2009, 09:40 AM~14294129
> *COUNT THE WESTSIDE C.C. IN, WE WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THE SHOW, BUT U HAVE OUR SUPPORT 100%, SO ERNEST DEBS IT IS HOMIES, C YA THERE......
> *


Gracias homie.. U c.. you can bust out those cars then


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 25 2009, 08:27 AM~14292854
> *so was up goodtimers?
> elysian or ernest debs this sunday?
> i am here to support this issue.. we will ride till the wheels fall off or run out of gas
> *



DOING DEBS PARK...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Man I was looking forward to my first time at this show. If you guys are worried at all about size you might want to look into Craig Park in Fullerton (57 fwy and Imperial Hwy). I've spent a couple Easters here and it's a huge park and no problems. Just putting it out there but I'm hoping to make it wherever it's at  .

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&...006877&t=h&z=17


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 23 2009, 10:55 PM~14280734
> *you guys know what the fucked up thing is?
> is that back in the days WE all had crusing every city had one whittier, laurel canyon, hollywood, bristol, fuck i am forgetting some in the IE and Venture i know i went to ALL "llu member"
> what happen the bad fucking apples ruined it for all of US
> ...





VERY WELL PUT HOMIE WE HAVE ARE RIGHTS IT'S TIME TO STICK TOGETHER


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

DEBS PARK IT IS > > > :biggrin: 
what time roll in ?
i have pure projects but i am taking everything i got to support the cause :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14295135
> *DEBS PARK IT IS > > > :biggrin:
> what time roll in ?
> i have pure projects but i am taking everything i got to support the cause  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:
> *


when ever u want.. but 8 is cool


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

So is it official then, the show will be at Debs park?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jun 25 2009, 01:48 PM~14296324
> *So is it official then, the show will be at Debs park?
> *


not a show.. just a pic nic


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

KOOL. THE COUNCIL C.C. WILL BE THERE!


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Damn! If I would've know this I could've brought it up to Villaraigosa. I met him today a few hours ago this morning at a board meeting in downtown.


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We will also be having a raffle for a set of 13" chinas(1st place),
2nd prize $150.00 and 3rd prize is $100.00 

$3.00 per Tickets.. Just hit me up..
ill be the skiniest one there hahahaha


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I just thought about this.. dont get me wrong.. I love the fucken lakers but didnt they just spend a milion on that parade...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

u no the big'M' will b there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 25 2009, 03:54 PM~14297771
> *I just thought about this.. dont get me wrong.. I love the fucken lakers but didnt they just spend a milion on that parade...
> *


No they made the Lakers and privite parties pay for it....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT!!!DEBS PARK!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! Hey Greg and Paul! How are you guys??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

*GOODTIMES PICNIC HAS BEEN CHANGE TO ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK U ALL ARE WELCOME TO COME AND ENJOY A NICE DAY AND A GOODTIME..
SUNDAY JUNE 28, 2009

*









*FRONT ENTRANCE OF 
ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *










*PARKING LOT
FEATURES:
20 BARBECUE PITS
100 PICNIC TABLES 

487 ACRES OF PARK
AUDUBON CENTER
HIKING/NATURE TRAILS
LAKE/POND -


THIS WILL BE A BETTER SPOT, UP ON A HILL WERE THEIR NO HOMES OR ANYONE THAT WILL COMPLAINT ABOUT ANYTHING AND SAFE FROM ANY DRAMA... NICE PARK... 

ERNEST E. DEBS REGIONAL PARK 
4235 Monterey Road
Los Angeles, CA 90032*

MAP DIRECTIONS TO ERNEST E. DEBS. PARK

. 

THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! GOODTIMES! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*GOODTIMES TTT*


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

*GOODTIMES PICNIC HAS BEEN CHANGE TO ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK U ALL ARE WELCOME TO COME AND ENJOY A NICE DAY AND A GOODTIME..
SUNDAY JUNE 28, 2009

*









*FRONT ENTRANCE OF 
ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *










*PARKING LOT
FEATURES:
20 BARBECUE PITS
100 PICNIC TABLES 

487 ACRES OF PARK
AUDUBON CENTER
HIKING/NATURE TRAILS
LAKE/POND -


THIS WILL BE A BETTER SPOT, UP ON A HILL WERE THEIR NO HOMES OR ANYONE THAT WILL COMPLAINT ABOUT ANYTHING AND SAFE FROM ANY DRAMA... NICE PARK... 

ERNEST E. DEBS REGIONAL PARK 
4235 Monterey Road
Los Angeles, CA 90032*

MAP DIRECTIONS TO ERNEST E. DEBS. PARK

. 

THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *I THINK THIS WILL BE A BETTER SPOT, UP ON A HILL WERE THEIR NO HOMES OR ANYONE THAT WILL COMPLAINT ABOUT ANYTHING AND SAFE FROM ANY DRAMA... NICE PARK... WILL POST DIRECTIONS TOMORROW... OUR YOU GUYS COULD LOOK IT UP ON MAPQUEST...
> 
> THANKS,
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 25 2009, 05:35 PM~14298939
> *No they made the Lakers and privite parties pay for it....
> *


I heard that it was 2 mil and city paid 1 and lakers paid the rest


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 AM~14304671
> *I heard that it was 2 mil and city paid 1 and lakers paid the rest
> *


U HATING ON THE LAKERS? IM TELLIN CHOOCH! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey good timers 
i found out today that my neighboor is an old school lowrider and he used to be neighboors with ed reyes and his moms was real good friends with him. i put in a couple of words for the lowrider community and he might go to the montecito park on sunday and he is gonna try to get all his homies from his old car club and his buddys that have lowrider

i didnt know this untill today  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 09:06 PM~14267987
> *I THINK I GOT CARRIED AWAY....... :uh:
> 
> NAAAAAA ITS GOOD....... :biggrin:
> *


BOY U THE MAN WITH WORDS OF STEEL.. THANKS CARNAL U GOT ALL GOODTIMES TU SUPPORT U AND WESTSIDE ANY TIME..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 26 2009, 11:54 PM~14313157
> *BOY U THE MAN WITH WORDS OF STEEL.. THANKS CARNAL U GOT ALL GOODTIMES TU SUPPORT U AND WESTSIDE ANY TIME..
> *



READY TO ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

C U GUYS OUT THERE 2MORROW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

*GOODTIMES PICNIC HAS BEEN CHANGE TO ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK U ALL ARE WELCOME TO COME AND ENJOY A NICE DAY AND A GOODTIME..
SUNDAY JUNE 28, 2009

*









*FRONT ENTRANCE OF 
ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *










*PARKING LOT
FEATURES:
20 BARBECUE PITS
100 PICNIC TABLES 

487 ACRES OF PARK
AUDUBON CENTER
HIKING/NATURE TRAILS
LAKE/POND -


THIS WILL BE A BETTER SPOT, UP ON A HILL WERE THEIR NO HOMES OR ANYONE THAT WILL COMPLAINT ABOUT ANYTHING AND SAFE FROM ANY DRAMA... NICE PARK... 

ERNEST E. DEBS REGIONAL PARK 
4235 Monterey Road
Los Angeles, CA 90032*

MAP DIRECTIONS TO ERNEST E. DEBS. PARK

. 

THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I *REALLY* wish I would have found this post sooner. Having found out today SUCKS ass and I am mad as all hell. I look forward to this show each year dammit! It's fun and cool people ALL the fucking time. Hell even the cops are cool. 
I hope this show is brought back, and *VERY SOON*. I feel it's the city being stingy, but in a way it's money for the cops to be there, shutting down that strip... IT'S ONLY ONE DAY OF THE FUCKING YEAR! I don't see a problem with that. I mean it's not the whole damn day, shit it's early in the morning till afternoon OOOOOOO so much time and money omg.


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

So how'd it turn out? Any pics?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

had a good time today at the park,  nice weather and bad ass rides... and the park was bad ass too :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY PICS?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> PICTURES FROM TODAY'S EVENT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

quote=BIG TURTLE,Jun 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14325057]


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOD LOOKIN PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WAS THERE AND HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

great time thanks GOODTIMES CC also especial thanks to THE COUNCIL CC it was nice meeting you all.


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUCIL C.C. had a good time WHATS UP PRIMO !!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE TURNOUT "GOODTIMES" :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

My sister took a ton of pics! We will be posting them up as soon as we're finished loading them up and doing the photobucket thing! :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14325834
> *quote=BIG TURTLE,Jun 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14325057]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics turtle!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 29 2009, 06:30 PM~14332754
> *Nice pics turtle!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ditto! NIce pics!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 29 2009, 10:27 PM~14337071
> *GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


SUP GOODTIMES CC WE HAD A NICE TIME. NICE PICS TURTLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GRACIAS DELEGATION 76


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS TURTLE, LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

YO DID THE COUNCILMAN GET BACK TO ANYBODY OR IS DODGING THE EMAILS?????????


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 1 2009, 12:34 AM~14348404
> *GREAT PICS TURTLE,  LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS IT TURNED OUT REALLY GOOD


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350931
> *YO DID THE COUNCILMAN GET BACK TO ANYBODY OR IS DODGING THE EMAILS?????????
> *


No I never heard anything back..


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Jun 29 2009, 01:52 PM~14330511
> * THE COUCIL C.C. had a good time WHATS UP PRIMO !!
> *


What's up Primo'sssssssssssssssss! Next time will come prepare! Let us know when is the next picnic, so whe can cruies. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 1 2009, 08:57 AM~14350931
> *YO DID THE COUNCILMAN GET BACK TO ANYBODY OR IS DODGING THE EMAILS?????????
> *


I havnt rcvd a response either!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i dint either


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I received the pics!! Photobucketing them now, went through all the duplicates or ones that were too similiar. But they are in my possession so I'm working on it now. :biggrin:


Important meeting to attend!!!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It only alows me to do 10 at a time, so here comes some more...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

more to come


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Have to photobucket more, be right back with more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay doing some more photobucketing now....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

More to come...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

STill got a lot of pics to photobucket.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 6 2009, 09:22 AM~14391807
> *
> *


It's gonna take me a few to get these finished...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

STill more to come.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

working on more... These are not in any particular order either, as you can see.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Still have more to photobucket!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 22 2009, 07:54 PM~14266482
> *DAMN THIS IS VERY BAD NEWS, AND THE MOST FUCKED UP PART ABOUT IT, IS THAT THE NEWS COMES JUST ONE WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW. I WANT TO THANK GOODTIMES FOR DOING THERE BEST TO KEEP THE SHOW GOING. U GUYS REALLY TRIED BUT SOMETIMES POLITICAL GAMES CAN REALLY FUCK SHIT UP AS WE CAN SEE HERE.
> 
> COUNCILMAN REYES AND HIS OFFICE HAVE SOME REAL EXPLAINING TO DO AND I HOPE THAT HIS PHONE LINES, FAX AND EMAIL GET FLOODED BY EVERYONE WHO WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING TO THIS SHOW.  THIS IS SOME SHADY SHIT, U GUYS TOOK THE STREETS AWAY, SO GOODTIMES FOUND THE HIGHSCHOOL, THEN A WEEK BEFORE AND U MAKE THEM CANCEL........NOT A GOOD WAY TO MAKE FRIENDS......BUDDY :angry:  :nono:
> ...


i was just reading this topic.. that does suck and esp because its a mexican who is denying the show.. i could understand a white guy bein an asshole about it but not someone who should be supporting their own race. thats jacked up. thats like a white councilman cancelling the annual police convention. its just not in his nature to make such a move.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gmagallanes123 (May 12, 2009)

Hello all,

It was great to meet with you last week at Elysian Park. I hope we are moving in the right direction. I've not been on layitlow for a while and it's sad to read the posts that some put up.

The truth is that we want to work directly with you all to help create a good relationship with the City and it's neighbors. Please let me know if any of you feel that we are not doing that.

The Councilman explained why the Highland Park Carshow was cancelled. For those of you that were not at the meeting it will be a bit hard for you to understand but we did discuss the issue.

I know that there are some people out there spitting lies and trying to put a political spin on this. Don't fall into that trap of hate. It's all bull. There are real dollars that go into a street closure and hosting of these events. We all have to remember that using a public street is not a right, it's a privilage. It's a privilage that those responsible operators and organizations will get from the City of Los Angeles when we are able to afford the costs and when they can prove that what they are doing is a benefit to the community.

This has nothing to do with being brown or white or yellow or red. This has to do with the use of a city street and a whole lot of planning on the city's side goes into this. So don't let this become a race issue because it's far from it.

We hope that working together with you all we can continue to show case the cars and culture that we are all proud to be a part of. It's clear to us that no one represents your interest better than you. That is why we will not work with one person claiming that they represent you because we know that is not the case.

So, with that, I want to make sure that you all keep in touch with Lynnelle and I. If in the future anyone has questions or issues about Councilman Reyes or the work he is doing please do not hesitate to give me a call. I can be reached on my cell at (213) 761-2862 or by email at [email protected]. Lynnelle can be reached at (213) 485-0763 or [email protected].

Peace,


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

this is bs nice show here at highland park :guns:"reyes"


----------

